# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Вопрос по форме отчетности в ПФР

## satcon

В. Бухгалтерии релиз 513 появилась ли отчетность в ПФР форма РСВ-1 ?

----------


## alexsmir

> Бухгалтерии релиз 513 появилась ли отчетность в ПФР форма РСВ-1


а Вы посмотрите. Регламентированная отчетность выпускается отдельно, на дату выпуска релиза в него включаются последние формы отчетности, но они через несколько дней могут обновиться.

----------


## via_82

всем доброе время суток

в форме отчетности РСВ-1 ПФР (бух7.7) не подставляется автоматически ОГРН
В сведениях об организации ОГРН указан

----------


## Разработчик

Косяк в отчетах. Забивайте руками.

----------


## via_82

> Косяк в отчетах. Забивайте руками.


в том то и дело что это поле не доступно для редактирования
можно конечно заполнить в печатной форме выгрузить обработка отчет все равно не даст и придется сдавать только печатную форму.

----------


## Разработчик

На закладке прочие настройки поставьте флаг "Отключить авторасчет вычисляемых ячеек" и все поля станут доступны.

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 6 секунд_
Вышел 514 релиз. Там новые пенсионные счета.
Обновлен комплект форм регламентированной отчетности (10q1004) за I квартал 2010 года.

----------


## hohol39

Доброго времени суток Столкнулись с проблемой---
при заполнении отчетности в ПФР форма РСВ-1 раздела 1,2 формы при нажатии на кнопку ЗАПОЛНИТЬ пишет:
ЕстьЕНДВ= Константа Организация Является Плательщиком ЕНДВ{C:\1S\Грантус\EXTFORMS\RP10Q1.GRP\  ESN_GET.ERT(78)}:поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено(ОрганизацияЯ)
 Пока номер значения <список сотрудников. размер спмска() Цикл
{C:\1S\Грантус\EXTFORMS\RP10Q1.GRP\RCV102.E  RT(3545)}: Значение не представляет агрегатный объект (РазмерСписка)
7.7  ПУБ 7.70.313.

Помогите пожалуйста

----------


## Разработчик

Если версия отчетности не 10q1003, возмите ее отсюда
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10052&page=6

----------


## hohol39

> Если версия отчетности не 10q1003, возмите ее отсюда
> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10052&page=6



версия отчетности 10q1004 (((( результата ноль

----------


## Alex-2818

> Вышел 514 релиз. Там новые пенсионные счета.
> Обновлен комплект форм регламентированной отчетности (10q1004) за I квартал 2010 года.




Где взять?

----------


## Разработчик

Ткни в ссылку

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 26 секунд_
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10891&page=12

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 14 секунд_



> версия отчетности 10q1004 (((( результата ноль


Тут лежит ПУБ 314
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10891&page=12

----------


## hohol39

> Ткни в ссылку
> 
> _Добавлено через 2 минуты 26 секунд_
> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10891&page=12
> 
> _Добавлено через 4 минуты 14 секунд_
> 
> Тут лежит ПУБ 314
> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10891&page=12


К сожалению не помогло, все так же (((

----------


## Разработчик

1. Грузи конфигуратор.
2. Дави кнопку заполнить.
3. Мышкой щелкай по первой ошибке (откроется конфигуратор).
4. Замени строку
ЕстьЕНВД = Константа.ОрганизацияЯвля  тсяПлательщикомЕНВД;
на
ЕстьЕНВД = 0;

----------


## via_82

> На закладке прочие настройки поставьте флаг "Отключить авторасчет вычисляемых ячеек" и все поля станут доступны.


ставлю галочку результат ноль ячейки то белые их редактировать нельзя




> Вышел 514 релиз. Там новые пенсионные счета.
> Обновлен комплект форм регламентированной отчетности (10q1004) за I квартал 2010 года.


скачал релиз нет там 10q1004 если есть кинь ссылку на отчетность

----------


## Разработчик

Отчетность 10q1004
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10052&page=6

----------


## hohol39

Здравствуйте всем. Помогите разобраться. Бухгалтер Сформировала расчетную ведомость в которой не правильно посчитались взносы в ПФР, сформировала отчет 1-РСВ и там обнаружила ошибку, Все поправили, расчетка теперь формируется правильно, а рачет 1 СРВ делаться верно ну ни как не хоче ((((, формирует со старой цифрой, как это все можно вытравить? Перезакрытие месяца и все такое..... может что забыли? Очень нужна помощь, срок подходит
А в каких файлах хранится старый расчет?, что то мне подсказывает что он запомнил старое, а новый не формирует(((, хочу почистить и заново все сформировать

----------


## alexsmir

> А в каких файлах хранится старый расчет?, что то мне подсказывает что он запомнил старое,


есть раздел: обслуживание сохраненных форм отчетности. Там найдете и можно удалить конкретные разделы отчета. А самом отчете можете убрать автозаполнение сделать исправления и сохранить. Так есть в отчете кнопки очистить и рассчитать.

----------


## hohol39

> есть раздел: обслуживание сохраненных форм отчетности.


Можно по подробней, стоит  Производство-услуги -бухгалтерия

----------


## MarinaSk

> hohol39
так в самих регламентированных отчетах, рядом с пунктами по Выгрузке есть это самое Обслуживание сохраненных данных отчетности.....

----------


## Pandrom

Разрешите вопрос?
В УСН выдаётся ошибка при попытке открыть форму РСВ-1 ПФР Раздел 1,2, а также раздел 3 и Раздел 4.1.
Звучит ошибка "Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (ТекстЗаполнить ЗИК)"
Вручную не хочется, есть решения ошибки?

----------


## EYLLO

Вышло обновление 10q1005 от 12.04.2010 г.				
1. Выгрузка в электронном виде Формы РСВ-1 ПФР приведена в соответствие проверочной программе Пенсионного фонда РФ CheckXML.			
2.  Исправлены ошибки, выявленные с момента выхода предыдущего обновления комплекта отчетности. Подробнее смотрите описание изменений к комплекту отчетности (кнопка "i" в диалоге "Регламентированные отчеты").	
Да и уж 514 конфа уж давно...

----------


## сантехник

Добрый день.
1с7.7 ЗиК, релиз 7.70.294. В упор не могу найти форму РСВ-1. Скачал обновление 10q1005, распаковал, попытался подключить вручную как написано в rp10q1.txt:



> Подключение   форм    отчетности    выполняется   в   режиме
> "Регламентированные отчеты".  Для вызова  этого  режима выполните
> следующее:
>      - выберите пункт "Регламентированные отчеты" в меню "Отчеты"
>        главного меню программы
>        или
>      - выберите  пункт "Отчеты"  в меню  "Операции" главного меню
>        программы;
>      - в списке выберите строку "Регламентированные отчеты";
>      - нажмите кнопку "OK".


пункта "Регламентированные отчеты" нет ни в меню "Отчеты", ни при выборе пункта "Отчеты"  в меню  "Операции". Если просто пытаюсь открыть файл rcv101.ert то выдаются ошибки типа "не найдена функция" и номер строки.
Может кто-нибудь подсказать в чем дело?

----------


## Разработчик

Вышла ЗИК 295 - там есть РСВ, обновляйся.
В ЗИКе нет регламентированной отчетности.

----------


## blatok

Ребята подскажите - весь извошкался! Уже негатив к 1с!
Стоит версия 7.7 релиз 514 и регламентированные отчеты за 1 квартал 2010 General_10q1006!
НЕ заполняется и НЕ стирается ПФР РСВ-1! Ну как быть-то с этим?!?!

----------


## Разработчик

Кнопка Заполнить активна?
Какого цвета поля не изменяются руками?

----------


## alexsmir

> регламентированные отчеты за 1 квартал 2010 General_10q1006!
> НЕ заполняется и НЕ стирается ПФР РСВ-1! Ну как быть-то с этим?!?!


И стирается и заполняется (правда заполняется не все). Чуть выше выгрузки есть обслуживание сохраненных данных отчетности - войдите и удалите сохраненные листы отчета и попробуйте заполнить снова. Еще встретился с такой бякой, устанавливаю очередной вариант отчета за 1 кв., а когда открываю, старый вылазит, а нажмешь восстановить исходный список - тогда новая отчетность.
Еще попробуйте на 515 релиз обновиться.  А вообще бухи этот отчет вручную заполняли, приходили в фонд и там на их компьютерах в их формам вносили данные, т.к. выгрузка не стыковалась с программами фонда.

----------


## blatok

Нажимаю заполнить: раздел 1 заполнился, раздел 2 не заполнился и раздел 5 не заполнился! А нажимаю стереть: раздел 1 стирается частично! 



> Чуть выше выгрузки есть обслуживание сохраненных данных отчетности - войдите и удалите сохраненные листы отчета и попробуйте заполнить снова.


 Где это вообще?! =)
А 515 есть уже – на официальном сайте стоит последний 514 - пойду искать по форуму!
Поискал и на сайте нет 515.




> Кнопка Заполнить активна?
> Какого цвета поля не изменяются руками?


В одной базе, где ООО - заполняется только раздел 1, а раздел 2 и раздел 5 пуст, а где ИП там вообще все разделы пустые!
Спасибо, что откликнулись и помогаете!

----------


## Разработчик

На закладке "Прочие настройки" ставишь флаг "Отключить авторасчет вычисляемых ячеек".
После заполнения руками обязательно сохранить.
Открываешь выгрузку данных отчетности для ПФР (7 формат) и выгружаешь.

----------


## alexsmir

> Где это вообще?! =)


Вы когда открывате форму "регламентированные отчеты", посмотрите поле "список отчетов" в этой форме. Одно из из них и называется "обслуживание сохраненных данных отчетности"



> где ООО - заполняется только раздел 1, а раздел 2 и раздел 5 пуст


 А Вы зарплатную часть где ведете? Ведь если у Вас в программе нет данных, сама программа эти данные не придумает. В разделе 1 информация бралась с платежный поручений (вернее с регистров), а разделе 2 идет речь о начислениях, а они скорее всего в вашей программе отсутствуют.
514 релиз - это ООО по общей системе налогообложения, а причем здесь ИП?
для ИП нужна программа 1С:Предприниматель 7.7.




> А нажимаю стереть: раздел 1 стирается частично!


может у Вас старая версия регламентированных отчетов, они раз шесть менялись. Последние от 20.04.10, можно скачть здесь

----------

